
Subways and Urban Air Pollution [pdf] - pulisse
https://www.nicolasgendroncarrier.com/_pdf/Gendron-Carrier_etal_WP_2018.pdf
======
pulisse
Abstract:

> We investigate the relationship between the opening of a city’s subway
> network and its air quality. We find that particulate concentrations drop by
> 4% in a 10km radius disk surrounding a city center following a subway system
> opening. The effect is larger near the city center and persists over the
> longest time horizon that we can measure with our data, about eight years.
> We estimate that a new subway system provides an external mortality benefit
> of about $594m per year. Although available subway capital cost estimates
> are crude, the estimated external mortality effects represent a significant
> fraction of construction costs.

